# Office 365 >  >  Power pivot crashes frequently

## sharonmc52

My Power Pivot seems to crash Excel every few minutes. If I try and save a file- sometimes it works other times it hangs Excel. If I try to create a pivot table in power pivot sometimes works sometimes hangs.  This has been occurng steady for 2 weeks.  It ran fine for me in Beta, Trial Versions, and the first 4 months of use.  Naturally it crashes after the 90 day period for free support. Microsoft refuses to fix this problem without trying to charge me for support. I should not have to pay for a program that crashes every 10 minutes
Do someone have any suggestion.

----------

